
The Pain of Watching Your Country Fall Apart - domador
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alfredo-j-ramirez/the-pain-of-watching-your-country-fall-apart_b_9852388.html
======
hga
_Every single friend and family member who I know in or who at one point lived
in Venezuela has either been robbed, assaulted, kidnapped, shot, or murdered._

This is indeed sad; I visited Venezuela in 1971 when I was in 4th grade, and
it was beautiful.

Then again, we noticed houses with high concrete walls with glass embedded in
the top, and our visit to the ... zoo? in Caracas was aborted when we noticed
an armored fighting vehicle parked right at the entrance, we and the
driver/guide agreed, nope, not today.

